# Zakuzaru's picture thread



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2006)

ZARU'S
PICTURE
THREAD​*
Here is most of my art. Pics can be found throughout the thread. Manga-ish stuff comes later (page 2,3) 

I edited the first post with some NEWER pics to not scare the people away *

So, here are SOME of the latest pics









More throughout the thread!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2006)

---- Here begins the original thread ----

I gotta post some pictures of mine.
Manga stuff starts on page 2.

The grim reaper: 


Some random Zombie:


Hell breaks loose on London:


(more to come)

Some scribble:


A four-winged demon:


My version of the kyuubi:


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2006)

A baby dragon


A ninja


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2006)

A crying girl in front of a mirror:


Some scribble again


I don't know what THAT is.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2006)

Another version of the THAT above. In a robe. With a glowing thingy.


Well...braaaaains


And here..a swordsman standing on a hill.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2006)

Ro, ro Roses on the scythe


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh cool the roses on the scythe was cool. They were all pretty unique. Great job.


----------



## nt90 (Apr 14, 2006)

wow. you got some really nice stuff. I like the detail in it and that first pic of the grim reaper is awesome.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 15, 2006)

Your style is really neat, I likes it. Keep it up


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2006)

I have recently decided to get a graphic tablet from wacom. Say hooray for computer-enhanced graphics!


----------



## Ruri (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice art!  'Hell Breaks Loose on London' is particularly awesome. ^_^


----------



## Slips (Apr 15, 2006)

Some great stuff there my perosnal favorite the grim reaper


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2006)

I made this as a concept for an image i want to draw later


----------



## Therahedwig (Apr 19, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> I made this as a concept for an image i want to draw later


You need to work on the perspective in that one...

Looks nice though...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2006)

The perspective is absolutely wrong, i know that. But i didn't care since it is only the concept. n the final version, i aim for a correct perspective, a more realistic pose of the girl and more background details.


----------



## BlackBeret (Apr 19, 2006)

Well your pictures are looking alright but there not very smooth.  A way to improve on that, if you care to know, is to try and just draw people or objects in a one to two minute time frame.  If you do this remember to keep them small (and quick) so you have more room to do more.  What this will hopefully allow you to do is get more of a feeling of the shapes and movement of the body.  You can also do this just about anywhere.  Example, if your in class and don't feel like listening to the teacher, just take out a piece of paper and pencil and draw a student sitting or even the teacher.

(If you dont understand I'm willing to pm some of my examples)


----------



## De Monies (Apr 19, 2006)

woah these are so awesome 
some of them are kinda scary though >__>;;; and that kyuubi one is awesome!!!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2006)

BlackBeret said:
			
		

> Well your pictures are looking alright but there not very smooth.  A way to improve on that, if you care to know, is to try and just draw people or objects in a one to two minute time frame.  If you do this remember to keep them small (and quick) so you have more room to do more.  What this will hopefully allow you to do is get more of a feeling of the shapes and movement of the body.  You can also do this just about anywhere.  Example, if your in class and don't feel like listening to the teacher, just take out a piece of paper and pencil and draw a student sitting or even the teacher.
> 
> (If you dont understand I'm willing to pm some of my examples)



Yeah, i quite understand. I am still in the long, long process of learning how to draw how this world looks and how things in it move. 

I have drawn a teacher out of boredom once. That guy appears in this picture in the lower right corner... Well it has become an Ork but oh well.


----------



## BlackBeret (Apr 20, 2006)

Alright, but remember the the great masters like Michelangelo or Da Vinci wheren't great because they could just come up with these artworks.  A lot of times they would do it over and over and practice.  They sketched out a lot of what they did before painting.

(also when doing these quick little sketches try and just focus on the primary shapes like spheres and cylinder)


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2006)

I started this work just recently on a huger format. (A3)
It seems to be a female version of orochimaru, i call it Orochimara :/


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 21, 2006)

AHAHAH.................Shes got boobs....I like that...REPS FOR YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2006)

I didn't expect that someone actually adds to my reputation because of an Orochimaru with boobs ._.

But well thanks. I am thinking about what kind of background i could add to that picture. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2006)

So, this here is a tribute to a user on a forum i used to visit.


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 23, 2006)

I really like your drawings. You have very interesting and imaginative style ^^


----------



## Zaru (May 3, 2006)

Tsubaki, older Version



Urata, before changing sides


----------



## Marysmary (May 3, 2006)

Wow! ^^ your picutres are really good.. I wanna drew as good as you ^^

do you have a DA? =D

oooh i like the details ^^


----------



## BakaKage (May 3, 2006)

Great art! I especially like the Grim Reaper  keep it up


----------



## Zaru (May 4, 2006)

Marysmary said:
			
		

> Wow! ^^ your picutres are really good.. I wanna drew as good as you ^^
> 
> do you have a DA? =D
> 
> oooh i like the details ^^



My DA Account is kinda neglected, i only upped two pictures or so.


----------



## chaoserver (May 6, 2006)

I like the first one, the THAT one, and the Oro one... But I am gay for Oro.
Some of these are'nt that fantastic but I do like how you post all your stuff(unlike me) to show it is'nt all amazing.
Keep it up, some of these look quite promising


----------



## Zaru (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, you see, it is all a matter of time. I scan everything that isn't small scribble, some of them were created out of boredom in school or whatever.


----------



## TajuKageBunshinnoJutsu (Jun 3, 2006)

very nice kyubii.. u should color it


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 3, 2006)

Lol..cool stuff. I like all the different stuff in here, You really draw a lot different things. 

I remembered that girl in the bathroom looking at the mirror a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago.....I can't believe I can still remember it XD. lol


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2006)

TajuKageBunshinnoJutsu said:
			
		

> very nice kyubii.. u should color it



The problem is, i _totally_ suck at coloring. I am more the pencil guy that uses shading.

And i wonder, what material do those manga artists use to color their cover illustrations? Look at bleach or naruto for example. I always wonder how they make that. It looks so great


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2006)

I made a thread for this but i will also post it in this collection.


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 23, 2006)

i like your work
nice drawings
and freaky ideas which i love 

keep up the good work


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2006)

Just some random face I drew to try out mangastudio EX


----------



## badaudio (Oct 14, 2006)

best advice, is to draw from real life to get a feel for proportions


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2006)

I really love Charlo <3


----------



## strosek (Nov 9, 2006)

I like a crying girl. I think that is your best picture.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2006)

strosek said:


> I like a crying girl. I think that is your best picture.



Nah I messed up the position of the legs. But thanks for the comment anyway.


----------



## Shade (Nov 14, 2006)

I like your backgrounds. I wish I could draw poses like that XD.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 8, 2006)

An elf girl

A girl in a dress

A girl's face with ink and pencil

A girl with a flamesword (wtf) with ink and pencil


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2006)

you should draw some of "The Nox"(a race from Stargate SG1) they rule :3


----------



## Zaru (Dec 8, 2006)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> you should draw some of "The Nox"(a race from Stargate SG1) they rule :3



They look like primitive humans...well they probably are.. Meaning: Curly hair, and I hate drawing curly hair.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

All of your works are great Zaru,i'm a bit jeolous though becuz you can draw original characters very well and good 

I can't do that,i don't quite have the skills  I only did a couple of original characters so far ={


----------



## Freija (Dec 12, 2006)

DDDDDDDD: it's not curly, it's very....strawish


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2007)

Zomg ogers


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 17, 2007)

The third one was simply amazing.  I liked all of them so far, but that one stuck out to me the most.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> The third one was simply amazing.  I liked all of them so far, but that one stuck out to me the most.



The third one? Do you mean the third picture or what.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2007)

I did something with my tablet again...


----------



## Mojim (Mar 3, 2007)

^ Another one of your original character?
She has a really nice hair, i love it. Great work on the details on her hair and the colouring is nice 

But I have to say that she does reminds me of Yoruichi though ^^


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2007)

Well it's something like an original character, but I haven't given her a name or something. I just wanted to try something bigger with my tablet.

(The image wasn't that blurred, originally, but I applied a filter that softens color borders and darkens everything, because I didn't like the original lighter blue I applied on her hair...)


----------



## Yuki Uchiha (Mar 3, 2007)

all of them look great. ><, do more work..


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2007)

This is... obviously a school girl.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 20, 2007)

i like the first pic, the others were..oh well...


----------



## MaddCB (Mar 23, 2007)

I like the fact that you improve with every post, but your figures are stiff. You need to work on depicting the female body(antomantical)correctly. The girls seem to suffer from the "lolly pop" head. The head is big compared to the rest of the body. I hope you're sketching some real people. The width of the shoulders are suppose to be three "heads" wide. Otherwise keep praticing. Don't stop drawing.


----------



## DemonRyan (May 12, 2007)

wow good images u got and still wow


----------



## _Hurley_ (May 12, 2007)

i really like the first one, graet stuff.


----------



## Zaru (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. But it seems many people watch the older pictures which are quite different from what I'm drawing nowadays...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2007)

Yet another dr00wing


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Jun 27, 2007)

Epic. That's very cool!♥


----------



## jirno (Jun 28, 2007)

Great thread this is, Zabuza is like the coolest guy ever he is.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow you have some really neat stuff in here.


----------



## ReAl DeMoN (Jun 28, 2007)

*  WoOoW ThEy'Re AmAzInG  * ​ 
* But Bro Can You draw Naruto And Hinata Together ??  *​ 
* If You Can, Just Tell Me Ok??  *​


----------



## mammadog (Jun 28, 2007)

wow.
Pretty damn awesome


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2007)

I just noticed I've been drawing on my pc all the time, and when I look at the pics on my laptop, which has a way brighter display, I notice some major mistakes lol


----------



## perroloco (Aug 24, 2007)

So, I saw your pics from page 1 and then I skiped page 2-4 and I saw your Rukia in page 5 and I must say you have got better in so many levels! 
 Great art.


----------



## Misa (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh god zaru you draw? XD;

I didn't know you did, I really like that Rukia pic, it seems that you got way better from when you first posted.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks.

Well, would have been weird if I hadn't gotten any better, right?


----------



## Misa (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah I guess so.

but let's see how much have you gotten better since 07-22-2007...

 draw me a cute karin  <3


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2007)

Karin? And cute too? That's quite much 

I'm not really a fan of her. Oh well I'm not a fan of szayel and rukia and I drew them anyways, but still....


----------



## Misa (Aug 26, 2007)

Whatever I already did one for myself 

szayel seems intersting to draw but rukia is hell for me.

Anyways continue drawing so I can lurk here and see with what you come up with :3~


----------



## Curry (Aug 26, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I just noticed I've been drawing on my pc all the time, and when I look at the pics on my laptop, which has a way brighter display, I notice some major mistakes lol



Haha happens to me ALL THE TIME!! 

Anyway, I like your pictures. Nice idea to put them all together in one thread, maybe I'll do something like that as well.
Yay for Artists!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2007)

Curry said:


> Haha happens to me ALL THE TIME!!
> 
> Anyway, I like your pictures. Nice idea to put them all together in one thread, maybe I'll do something like that as well.
> Yay for Artists!



I put them all here because I don't feel like updating my deviantart and here I have them all collected too


----------



## Curry (Sep 22, 2007)

*in attempt to bring even more sexiness to the thread*

I hate updating my deviantart as well


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 23, 2007)

I didn't know you can draw so well Zaru....i like it. Good job. I like the first pic, the grim reaper alot. It's actually kinda scary....

and i've already commented your rukia art the other time.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the comment, L!

And your DA is quite impressive, curry!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2007)

Lineart for some weird viral/orochimaru mixture. I don't really know what drove me to draw this, lol



Well I did some crappy coloring too


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 7, 2007)

All your drawings are awesome


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 9, 2007)

i love the way you make your reapers
GOOD JOB!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2007)

My....reapers? 

Oh yeah, there's like three of them.


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a pretty interesting drawing Zaru. I don't know why it reminds me of the Joker  also a little like sakon/ukon.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2007)

Well people who have half of their face covered with that type of hair tend to look similar, L


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 12, 2007)

you don't say....


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2007)

I want to draw a nf-related comic but my anatomy still sucks


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 12, 2007)

hou...an NF-related comic?  I hope i'm in it.  

Look at yourself in the mirror as a reference?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2007)

My anatomy doesn't work well for females and muscular people, L 

And I fear you're not famous enough to get a role


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 12, 2007)

Zaru said:


> My anatomy doesn't work well for females and muscular people, L


lol....so you can draw feminine men? :3 



> And I fear you're not famous enough to get a role


ouch....not one to mince words are you? 

 but then again...that is so true.  well if you include me you get to be the one to shoot me to stardom.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol, I don't want to shower you in illusions, L 

And well....feminine men, yes, I guess so >_>


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol! is the great Zaru under invisible mode now as well?  he has fallen to the dark side. 

you would do well drawing yaoi then?  ah and yeah, i was kidding about the stardom thing, since i know i'm an unknown on NF.  My only aim now is to get 1000 posts to apply for seniorship.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2007)

Senior membership, eh 

And I'm not invisible, just closing the browser at times.

And no, I wouldn't do yaoi except for lulz


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 12, 2007)

do it for lulz then  I'm just kidding, draw whatever you want. 

yeah seniorship.  500 inbox space and bigger avy


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2007)

The problem would be finding a suitable story. I'd probably just parodize something like TTGL or naruto


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah....you should do that.  you're quite talented in those sort of stuff.


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 13, 2007)

the random zombie and grim reaper looks really cool... what inspired u to do em?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2007)

~L~ said:


> yeah....you should do that.  you're quite talented in those sort of stuff.


Well, we'll see 


maximilyan said:


> the random zombie and grim reaper looks really cool... what inspired u to do em?


Well, the zombie was just some random creation. I started with some weird head... then came the brain, the zombie body and the mechanical stuff.

The reaper was inspired by a drawing on the t-shirt of a classmate.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 24, 2007)

Just decided to look at your earlier art once again, and my word have you improved beyond all recognition these days!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks koma. I draw less than in the earlier days, though


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Thanks koma. I draw less than in the earlier days, though



But I wanna see more ... . Zaru, how come you're always online when I am too? . I found you on many times


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm just online too much


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2007)

oww... I already finished writting the message, and you answered me imediately . Take it slow Zaru


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2007)

This thread is in my subscriptions. I see it immediately when you reply


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2007)

Zaru said:


> This thread is in my subscriptions. I see it immediately when you reply



I see . Then I'll leave your thread and never bother again . See ya around Zaru Zaru


----------



## Apollo (Oct 25, 2007)

Awsome work! you should draw some eva


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't draw mechs to save my life, apo11o.

Alright, I never tried, but still.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 25, 2007)

Andy I want a pic of me


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2007)

Get in the line


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 25, 2007)

Ive been in the line for a while


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm drawing TJ/Kimi on an elephant right now, that's gonna take a while.


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 26, 2007)

Zaru is doing requests?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2007)

Lol no L, that was something I planned a while ago.

And Suz


----------



## Yunus (Oct 26, 2007)

You got good skills!

You should like sell your drawings maybe if they are really good?

Anyways it was nice looking at your examples.

~Yunus


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Oct 26, 2007)

You know, almost all of your works impress me greatly. Very good.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Yunus and Thanatos!


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 26, 2007)

You *will* do requests.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2007)

Lol L 

What do you have in mind?


----------



## Konzilla (Oct 26, 2007)

That Orochimara was Great. So was Kyuubi. 

I kinda liked all of 'em. Good job..


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm starting to think most people just look at the first pics and don't see the later ones. *edits*

Your sig, zero.... IT'S TOO CUTE AND TAUNTING, I FEEL LIKE A p*d*p****


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 27, 2007)

I will think of one and get back to you.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2007)

We'll see about that, L


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 27, 2007)

You *will* fulfill my request Andy.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2007)

Quite the willstrong lady, are we, L?


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 27, 2007)

I needed to show the queen bitch who's boss after all.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2007)

Whatever you request, I'm gonna fuck it up majorly


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 27, 2007)

meanie.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2007)

LOL I didn't mean it that way


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 27, 2007)

Zaru said:


> LOL I didn't mean it that way


sure!


----------



## Vongola (Nov 3, 2007)

Draw the cookie monster zaru


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2007)

Lol      no.


----------



## Tsu (Nov 3, 2007)

Like it


----------



## Enzo (Nov 4, 2007)

Gute Arbeit Zaru!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks, tsunade and katon


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 6, 2008)

Why do I feel like I am not worthy to have a drawing from you made just for me 

You never told me you were this good 

Oh well, I am still thinking of something fresh!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 6, 2008)

oh... so this was discovered once again . I think we had a discussion here a few days earlier than in the thread with the name change .
Can you colour in photoshop?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2008)

I can ONLY color in photoshop. My coloring skills on paper are nonexistant. I lack the tools to do so.

And on photoshop...well, I'm not that skilled at it, either.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I can ONLY color in photoshop. My coloring skills on paper are nonexistant. I lack the tools to do so.
> 
> And on photoshop...well, I'm not that skilled at it, either.



Still, that colouring look pretty nice, you know...


----------



## natwel (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been on 3 pages already and there's no Zabuza drawings.


----------



## ~L~ (Jan 9, 2008)

Zaru when are you going to grace us with a brand new drawing?


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2008)

I felt I should put my Samuels here too since they're the only productive thing I did in 08


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

NOT FAIR, THESE ARE OLD ANDREAS

DO ME INSTEAD


----------



## Curry (May 25, 2008)

Ahahahahha actually, I like them very very much 

<333


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> NOT FAIR, THESE ARE OLD ANDREAS
> 
> DO ME INSTEAD


Do what? A muthafucka of YOU? 


Sakura said:


> Ahahahahha actually, I like them very very much
> 
> <333


Thanks Karo 
<3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

NO A COOLA FUCKA OF ME ;ARGH


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2008)

THAT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE

If you have a request, formulate your wishes clearly


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

REQUEST? 
OK, I'M ADDING IT IN UM THINGIES, SO YOU NEED TO QUOTE ME

**


DO CHECK NOW HPEK


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 25, 2008)

wow awesome drawing there ^^
I like the design


----------



## Lust (May 25, 2008)

they all look amazing!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

they're amazing Andreas 

did you hear me? 

AMAZING pek


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2008)

Oh my thank you guys


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

here's some rep for an awesome artist


oh wait, limit 


btw Andy, this is the place where we kinda started talking X3

we had a convo here at the first time . It was right after you helped me with that search friend, and before i joined the osterreich thread or your Fc pek

this place brings back memories


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2008)

It sure does. Also the memories of when I was still actively drawing 

<3


----------



## Sasori (May 25, 2008)

Fail             .


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2008)

I know right

Brb drawing a picture of me cutting my wrists


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

can i cut them for you?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 27, 2008)

ur..really good WOW!


----------



## Byakkö (May 27, 2008)

Wow nice work Andy, I always tend to forget that you're actually a pretty good artist. 

I like the Rukia chappy bunny one x]


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2008)

Byakk? said:


> Wow nice work Andy, I always tend to forget that you're actually a pretty good artist.
> 
> I like the Rukia chappy bunny one x]



Lol. I happen to OCCASIONALLY draw quite good, I can't keep it consistent.


----------



## Crayons (May 28, 2008)

OMG ANDY YOU CAN ACTUALLY DRAW =O


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2008)

Yeah well is that so surprising?


----------



## Crayons (May 28, 2008)

Kinda  I already know that you can draw, but your drawings are better than what I expected. I like the Heida portrait, and lol at your handwriting


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2008)

What about my handwriting? 

I can't portrait you since I lack suitable knowledge of your looks


----------



## Curry (May 28, 2008)

A curry on a zaru


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2008)

Patience, Karo. Patience. Do you have it?


----------



## Anjali (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh my, I never imagined you can draw! Wow, you've really got talent, some are amazing! Heida's portrait, Kyuubi and Hell breaking loose are awesome.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Why did you never imagine that? 
Lol but thanks :>


----------



## Anjali (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't know...I never thought a guy can draw this good. I'm impressed, really


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

But there are many guys who can draw really well. Where are you looking?


----------



## Anjali (Sep 14, 2008)

Until now, you have the best drawings I've seen from a guy on these forums. I generally don't look on sites in search for art. It just happens that I discover great drawings accidentally


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 14, 2008)

sarrya said:


> I don't know...I never thought a guy can draw this good. I'm impressed, really



Someone hasn't looked at a history book. lulz


----------



## Curry (Sep 14, 2008)

Like until 20th century we barely had any female painters. 

Oh this reminds me.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Curry said:


> Oh this reminds me.



You're still onto that?


----------



## Curry (Sep 14, 2008)

A promise is a promise.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess it is


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 14, 2008)

Guys can draw too .


----------



## Megann (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh wow, all of them are really great!  <3 Great job!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 15, 2008)

why is this still alive? 

did you draw something new?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> why is this still alive?
> 
> did you draw something new?



It was linked in neji's troll directory


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

i thought there was a new pic too 

oh well *hint hint*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

~L~ said:


> oh well *hint hint*



I definitely have too many debts in this forum


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't see how that's _our_ problem 

get to work *cracks whip*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 15, 2008)

you promised me a halibel ages ago 


and shi-, i want a tablet !


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i don't see how that's _our_ problem
> 
> get to work *cracks whip*





Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you promised me a halibel ages ago
> 
> 
> and shi-, i want a tablet !



Lol fuck I have like 4 or 5 undone drawing promises by now


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

it will only increase if you never start on it


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

~L~ said:


> it will only increase if you never start on it



I still feel too lowly skilled to fulfill what I intend to draw


----------



## Crayons (Sep 15, 2008)

Where are the new drawings?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

There are none D:


----------



## Crayons (Sep 15, 2008)

.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I still feel too lowly skilled to fulfill what I intend to draw


the one you wanted to draw about nf members?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh you. Nobody else ever saw the sketches I showed you once, han


----------



## Crayons (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh you. Nobody else ever saw the sketches I showed you once, han



I should've saved that 
No, I can search for the link in our msn logs lol. Then I'll post it as my own sketches


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah right


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

~L~ said:


> the one you wanted to draw about nf members?



answer the question 

+1postcount


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know what exactly you're talking about 
Explain


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

i remember you said you wanted to do a comic about nf members. 

i did not dream this up, i could prob search my post count in this thread


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

I say a lot of things when the day is long, Jacey


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

lol  well you just cast doubt on your reliability by a fair bit andy


----------



## fakund1to (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, these are cool. I used to draw with a very similar style (I don't draw anymore), anyways props for the pics.


----------



## Vermillionage (Dec 9, 2008)

wow, really nice works!!

Gefällt mir sehr gut^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2008)

new additions?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 9, 2008)

Vermillionage said:


> wow, really nice works!!
> 
> Gef?llt mir sehr gut^


Danke ~


Kamishiro Yuki said:


> new additions?


Not yet, lyly


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2008)

veeeeeeeery funny . I got tricked 

Btw, your set makes me want to do a Ulquiorra for you in my free time


----------



## Zaru (Dec 9, 2008)

Do iiiiiiiiit


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2008)

I said free time, dun piss me off . You might be able to get it as Christmas present tho .

Today it's awful -__-. I need to start learning at japanese, i have a test tomorrow from everything i've done up till now D:


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

What.

You never told me you had a drawing talent.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2009)

What. 

You never told me you stalked my threads.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

Of course not. That wouldn't have been a part of my professional stalking.

As for the thread, do you have a Deviant art account?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah but I don't really upload anything on it. Any drawings you saw here are there...plus a few photos.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, considering the last post was made in 2008, I'm pretty sure you have some new shit you can show me/us.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2009)

No since I didn't draw anything in that time. I'm serious.

Well, nothing worth showing.
I drew my hand, rofl.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

Ooh you draw hands. I love to draw hands, it's the best thing to draw IMO. 

MoreMoreMore.


By the way, it looks really nice.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2009)

You're almost motivating me to draw again.

ALMOST.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

You should do it.

Maybe I should do it too. I haven't drawn any hands for a very long time. I like to just sit in my room, look at my hand and put it on paper.

_You know you want to._


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2009)

...

Dammit. Maybe.


----------



## Anjali (Jul 5, 2009)

*saves that drawing*


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

Let's start do draw again, Zaru.

LET'S DO IT.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll draw your hand you'll draw mine

Oh wait


----------



## Sasori (Jul 5, 2009)

oh lol I remember this


----------



## Sasori (Jul 5, 2009)

Zaru said:


> No since I didn't draw anything in that time. I'm serious.
> 
> Well, nothing worth showing.
> I drew my hand, rofl.
> ...


Dritle Avfgoil



Anjali said:


> *saves that drawing*


Why is it that I can imagine you printing off the hand and using it to masturbate with ?


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll draw your hand on your penis.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2009)

Haylee said:


> I'll draw your hand on your penis.



You just said you want to see my penis. Oh my, you're straight forward, sophie.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 5, 2009)

^ I take that as a "How did you know lol"


----------



## Anjali (Jul 5, 2009)

The only thing you guessed right is that I have a fetish for men hands


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2009)

Admit it, you want them to touch you.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

Anjali said:


> The only thing you guessed right is that I have a fetish for men hands



Who doesn't? Men hands are hot as fuck.

Tell you want, I'll draw Anjali's hand on Zaru's penis while Zaru's hand is helping Anjali.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2009)

Hahahaha what

Oh dear god. Don't tell me you'll draw my penis too. 
You don't know how it looks like.


Yet.


----------



## Anjali (Jul 5, 2009)

Haylee said:


> Who doesn't? Men hands are hot as fuck.
> 
> Tell you want, I'll draw Anjali's hand on Zaru's penis while Zaru's hand is helping Anjali.



jesus christ !


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm good at analyzing people through their behavior. 

Just you wait.


----------



## Crayons (Dec 8, 2009)

Can I request a drawing?


----------



## NaomiWonders (Feb 28, 2010)

your work is very detailed. great job


----------

